# substrate



## FrostyCakee (Jun 11, 2011)

Where is the best place to purchase peat moss and vermiculite


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jun 11, 2011)

I buy mine from a plant nursery(not sure if that's really the right word for it since I never used or heard it in english, but I mean a place specialized in flowers, trees and that sort of stuff for your garden).

It's really cheap, they always have some in stock and you can maybe find another substrate that you may like or want to try.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 11, 2011)

I get mine at Home Depot, but you should be able to find some in the gardening center of any store.


----------



## skar (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep any nursery or gardening center even the super power of the world---- walmart probably .


----------



## demonanjel117 (Jun 11, 2011)

skar said:


> Yep any nursery or gardening center even the super power of the world---- walmart probably .


yea no my walmart doesnt have jack! Ugh my walmart stinks! I was using potting soil miracle gro brand a few days ago for a T that I kinda ended up with! ugh I just put regular dirt from outside since the T is techinically from near where Im at.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 11, 2011)

Go to Lowe's or Home Depot . Both will sell them and for cheap .


----------



## imatroll (Jun 11, 2011)

Nurseries, Lowe's, Home Depot.
I'm 99% sure you want it for carnivorous plants, though. If you do, the nurseries, etc. usually only have the ones with Miracle Grow, which kill CP's. Home Depot has big packs/barrels of peat without Miracle Grow, but the ones around me don't. You can get it online, though.


----------



## jwb121377 (Jun 12, 2011)

I buy both from amazon.com sometimes. It cost a little bit more, but it saves a trip to the store.


----------



## demonanjel117 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea I know you can order online its just so much more convenient to be able to buy this stuff locally ya know?


----------



## imatroll (Jun 13, 2011)

demonanjel117 said:


> Yea I know you can order online its just so much more convenient to be able to buy this stuff locally ya know?


Not really. It's very difficult to search for them locally, and when I finally find something it turns out to have Miracle-Grow. Ordering online is my thing, but that's just me.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 2, 2011)

Lowes carries sphangum peat moss.  It is usually outside by the outdoor tile/dirt.  

I have used this brand, or premier.  To be honest premier brand had more sticks in it.  which is why I use majestic.

this is what lowes carries


----------



## demonanjel117 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ill prolly end up just buying online or getting eco earth when ever I get the chance to go to petsmart an hour from here. Now I just need to figure out how to start a feeder colony or something although Im only going to have like 3 Ts. :?


----------



## stronghold49 (Jul 2, 2011)

My T's seem to love Eco earth


----------



## Jerome.h (Oct 28, 2011)

yeap mine too! guess coconut husk substrate is more then enough for Ts..
slightly more work if you get the brick ones. but all worth while when you see your t =)



stronghold49 said:


> My T's seem to love Eco earth


----------



## Kungfujoe (Oct 29, 2011)

Just make sure the soil doesn't contain any pesticides.


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was told to go to Home Depot just make sure its the right type and would work for the T's


----------

